# Journey to ?



## Nina (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't know where I am headed right now- all I know is I want to get leaner- especially my lower half!! 

I am 32, mom of 2, server in prime steakhouse.
Currently, I am a comfy size 6- back in the day was a snug 14! Can't believe it- did they just increase sizes, or was I really that big?

Toying with the idea of competing in figure, but not sure if I have it in me. 

Goal for the day? Eat clean- will workout tomorrow as I am recovering from a cold today. 

Also- have family get together in mid- May, and want to look awesome as there are several family members I haven't seen in a VERY long time!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 27, 2004)

You will do great, congratulations on your progress already. That's amazing! You should share with us the tips, tricks, techniques, and diet/workouts that helped you shed so much weight. Thanks


----------



## atherjen (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Nina!!  great idea to start a journal!! Best of luck with all your goals!


----------



## Nina (Apr 27, 2004)

Weight loss has been very gradual- well in spurts really, with an overall downward trend- call it growing up and realising that I can't eat whatever I want....


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

Great to see you started a journal here. You transformation is absolutely amazing!!! You are smokin chickie!!! Your legs are great-hell your entire figure is awesome! You are a real inspiration-you are proof that one can achive anything with proper diet and exercise.

I will follow along!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Nina ,  congrats on your success so far. With your determination and a little help from the members here you will be where you want to be before you know it ! 
  Gary


----------



## Nina (Apr 29, 2004)

Hrmph- diet not been very good, still haven't managed to get my butt back to the gym. Going to force myself to go today, and I am actually thinking about joining the local Gold's Gym, if it is not too expensive. Feel like I have kinda out grown the local rec center.


----------

